# Same Old



## andyclut (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been asked by a friend of mine about the installation of a cooker and hob in a kitchen he is installing(not electrics) another spark is doing that who the customer arranged her self . Now the spark has put the hob ceramic 6 kw and the double oven 5.5 kw on the same 45 amp switch and has a 32 amp mcb .Now this as in the regs by allowing diversity is allowed but does anyone else have any comments on this as I think this would not seem like very good practice


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Probably not a good idea to go there for Christmas Dinner next year then!!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It's done all the time - so my domestic pals tell me. They say you would be quite surprised to hear that the mcb rarely - if ever, breaks. 


Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I was good right up to the "hob". Is that a stove??


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

emm just been looking at this as i have to do the same thing soon

found this in my electrical safety is dwellings book 


```
A circuit of rating exceeding 15A but not exceeding 50A may supply two or more cooking appliances were these are installed in one room. the control switch or the cooker control unit should be places withing 2 meters of the appliance but not directly above it.
Were two statioary cooking appliences are installed in one room, one switch may be used to control both appliances provided that neither appliance is more then two meters from the switch
```


----------



## andyclut (Jan 9, 2008)

YOU WOULD THINK THAT HAVING THE TWO ON ONE SWITCH WOULD THEN RENDER BOTH APPLIANCES OUT OF ACTION IF ANY FAULTS OCCUR WHICH WOULD IF IT WAS MY HOUSE WITH A FAMILY TO FEED WOULD SERIOUSLY  ME OFF !


----------

